# Here is one for a member



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 2, 2018)

Here is another filet knife for B. Rogers stabilized BEB with brass pins ( and those ain't scratches on the blade those 'er clouds....) The sun was so bright I couldn't get a darker pic.....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 2, 2018)

That thing looks great. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 2, 2018)

you'll really like it in hand...like I said the pics are too bright...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rogers (Aug 8, 2018)

Got the knife today. Looks great. Thanks again.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Aug 8, 2018)

you are so welcomed...enjoy it


----------

